

Reddit's css file is 3559 lines long. HN's is 41. - fmgg
http://www.reddit.com/static/reddit.css
http://ycombinator.com/news.css
======
glasner
Hacker News uses tables for layout vs CSS at Reddit. And of course, Hacker
News isn't exactly styled.

------
bkrausz
More interestingly: reddit doesn't minify their CSS. Easy 2kb savings, even
with gzipping (I used YUI to minify):

    
    
       78K reddit.css
       68K reddit.min.css
       16K reddit.css.gz
       14K reddit.min.css.gz

------
mikecarlton
It's not very styled, but you can bet nobody spent days and days tweaking the
css to get the layout to work with broken browsers (e.g. ie6)

------
jedsmith
Is there a thesis here? I have no idea what you're trying to tell us. Hacker
News isn't exactly Reddit...what are you comparing?

~~~
fmgg
I'm not trying to give a "thesis", but I think it's interesting to compare the
two. I realize there is much more to reddit, but 86 times more? And both sites
pride themselves on a primarily functional design, but HN accomplishes this
(better, in my opinion) in 41 lines of css. Remarkable.

~~~
jedsmith
I'd counter that Reddit has grown over time, has a much wider readership, and
probably cares about off-the-wall browsers and configurations more than Hacker
News does. Reddit also looks pretty good on my iPhone, and HN does not.

What I don't get is HN's fascination with comparisons to Reddit, and your post
is going to suffer from that.

------
ConceitedCode
Even though there is a lot more to Reddit than Hacker News it is still
interesting to see the difference.

------
Dramatize
There's a lot more to Reddit than HN.

------
fmgg
<http://ycombinator.com/news.css>

